# Running in my Accucraft 0-4-4 Forney



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello folks!
Just ran my forney for the very first time today. Runs really well! There's a few things that should be tightened up, but as soon as it's hot, most of the little leaks stop. Here are some pictures, and I will post a video SOON









*FRESH out of the box! *


*Inside the cab*








*Real Wood*


*Ran on 5' diameter curves quite well*




It ran very well for the first time. I put it through 5 or 6 runs, and each one got progressively better. Ended up being about 2 hours of run time total. Still need to work it in reverse some more.
Video to come very very soon. Stay tuned! 

- Anthony


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pics of it but THEY NEED TO BE RESIZED TO A MAXIMUM WIDTH OF 800 PIXELS! 

-Brian


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

Just measured it. 800 pixles wide exactly. At least on my computer...
Sorry if it doesn't show as the same size for everyone, but on my computer, it's 800 pixels wide.

- Anthony


----------



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice pics. Looks the right size on my computer. Can't wait for the video.


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

Here's the video: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PUVYktez9E

-Anthony


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

nice photos! 
thanks for posting! 

(they are 1024 pixels wide..not 800..some browsers have an automatic resize feature,so some people might be seeing them "artifically resized" smaller than their actual size..its sometime a feature that can be turned on or off.. 
other browsers display "full size"..which in this case is 1024 pixels wide.. 
that probably accounts for people seeing different sizes.. 
they should be manually resized to 800 pixels wide or smaller before being posted) 

Scot


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Anthony Duarte on 14 Dec 2009 08:07 PM 
Just measured it. 800 pixles wide exactly. At least on my computer...
Sorry if it doesn't show as the same size for everyone, but on my computer, it's 800 pixels wide.
Anthony

That's because I changed the width from 1024 to 800.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Has a very nice look to it. I bet you could put all the radio stuff in that water tank.


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By xo18thfa on 14 Dec 2009 10:16 PM 
Has a very nice look to it. I bet you could put all the radio stuff in that water tank. 
Yeah, I was actually thinking the same thing. There would be plenty of room for the johnson bar, the throttle probably wouldn't be too much of a hassle either... could put the battery in the little tender no problem.


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

wow, great video!  
thats a nice looking engine..and looks like you are having fun! 
(I like how the track got suddenly larger after the first run!  

Scot


----------



## dbwenrichjr (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Anthony, 

That really looks nice! It looks like we will have to start building that track sooner than later  

Well I cant wait to see it after the Christmas break! Have fun! 

-David


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Is it just me or is the fuel/water tank on backwards on this locomotive. Isn't it usual to have the water legs on the front of the tender lower than the fuel area or at least equal height?


----------



## skypup (Apr 15, 2008)

Wanna trade for my Mogul? Your Forney is a great looking machine.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Good Show Anthony! 
Have a Merry Christmas and a good, relaxing vacation. 
Tom


----------

